# ECR33



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

here's my car. got it for $6300. let me know what you think.











































and just a pic to show what i used to drive


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW that looks amazing! NICE UPGRADE! :thumbup:


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks. i love it, but personally, i don't think it's fast enough. it really needs more boost. it's only pushing about 7.35 psi ( i took the time to work out how much the psi would be - damn i'm a dork)


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

wow that engine bay is so clean...man i wish i could pick up a skyline...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.... I mean damn... That is F-ing beautiful!


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

and if you think this car is nice, you should really see my friend's R32 GTR. now that car is damned hot


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ECR33goose said:


> and if you think this car is nice, you should really see my friend's R32 GTR. now that car is damned hot



Take some pics and hook us all up. :thumbup:


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

if the weather was nice out, i definately would. but since it's my day off, it's raining


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that car looks very nice


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Clean as a mofo *drools*


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

are those cars beginning to become rare to find manual transmissioned ones?


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

yes. my friend had a manual, but only because he got it from someone who i think put a manual tranny in it. i plan on buying a manual, and sticking it in after i break the tranny


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ECR33goose said:


> yes. my friend had a manual, but only because he got it from someone who i think put a manual tranny in it. i plan on buying a manual, and sticking it in after i break the tranny


 o i was just wondering cuz i've seen alot of autos i was figuring they were going the same route as 240s stateside.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Pat200sx said:


> WOW that looks amazing! NICE UPGRADE! :thumbup:


LOL u mean downgrade.

Why did u go back to a 33?


----------



## redline95gle (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome new car. $6300 u got a good deal.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> LOL u mean downgrade.
> 
> Why did u go back to a 33?


Most people would rather have a R33 than a Subaru. I know I would at least.


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

don't like the body of the 32, and don't like the lights of the 34, so i went with the one that i liked the most


and i dyno'd it earlier today.


242.1 PS at 6350 rpm


----------

